# Me again...mini-storms--how long? What happens at Dr.?



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Okay, so I posted yesterday and everyone was so kind and helpful about my crazy symptoms. Three weeks ago had a TSH of 5 according to my primary, nine days to go until I see the endo, even though primary told me that with my TSH it was pointless to seek treatment at this point. I am pretty darned sure it's Hashimoto's. My left side of throat is throbbing, I woke up at 3 am burning up and have been flying high every since, except for a couple of 30-minute spells where I got pale and freezing. However, temp never goes above 100, and pulse seems to stay reasonably normal...no symptoms that could really send me to the ER. It's just uncomfortable.

So, if these are mini-storms, and my thyroid is putzing out, how long does this craziness last? If it's still going on next week, will I no longer be showing hypo? Will the endo refuse to treat me, even if my thyroid is sputtering out? I can't imagine living like this for a whole lot longer. This cannot be good for anybody. Note, I am not taking any iodine, glandular, or other type of thyroid-aiding supplement, because I know that could aggravate a possible Hashi's case. :wacko:

Thanks!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You might want to lay back and try and relax.

Sounds to me you are quite anxious.

Anxiety will just exacerbate any of the symptoms you are having.

Diagnosing and treating Thyroid disorders "If this is what you have" can be long and arduous.

And the waiting game is the hardest.

I myself have been dealing with a thyroid condition coming up on 3 years.

Still having all kinds of tests to see if other auto immune diseases are going on.

I feel awful most of the time but I try not to lay around worrying, It just makes you feel worse.

Try and keep busy to keep your mind off it.

You just need to learn to be patient.

A lot of your symptoms could be anxiety related.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Les,

DId they run any labs other than TSH? TSH can lag up to 6 weeks so what you tested for 3 weeks ago is already up to 9 weeks old news.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the only accurate test of thyroid hormone in your system.


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, creeping death (hope that's not how you feel)...I am surprisingly not freaked out about this. I have had so many medical issues in the past three years that I am just over it now, it all makes sense. I was actually relieved to hear my thyroid was funky, because I thought, "That explains the rest of this stuff."

I was called in for another series of blood draws but I don't know if and when the results arrived. Guess I'll just chill, hang out, and make sure the results are all forwarded next week.

This is a real pain in the a**. But I think you all know that all too well. Thanks so much.


----------



## FestiveChicken (Sep 16, 2014)

Hang in there. You aren't alone.

I was recently(last month) told I am hyperthyroid and have had this headache since Feb 2014. The hair loss,sweats, difficulty swallowing, tremors, cognitive issues, numbness etc was come and go, until July 2013. When they became permanent and got worse.

No idea where my number actually are, waiting on the lab results. But the endo called to tell me that my T3/T4 levels were normal- where they had been HIGH. But that my TSH is still HIGH as are my sed rates. Oh and the radioactive iodine uptake showed that my thyroid had little to no iodine. Yay?

So I am having the tests run again the end of Oct. No one has offered ANY thoughts or help on the headache. But it was what led me to my new GP. I had seen my old one for the headache in Feb.. I thought it was my BP. They told me bp was fine and let me go with that. When I called them back in May, still with the headache.. they told me to go to the local er if it got worse.. and to speak with a therapist. I am mad that I stayed with them as long as I did.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Have you had any of the tests listed above? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------

